# Spamassassin installieren (bekomme es nicht hin)



## Tix (28. Juni 2006)

Hallo Leute, 

ich habe jetzt einen Virtual-Server und wollte da drauf Spamassassin installieren. Allerdings weiß ich wirklich nicht wie. 
Kann mir da jemand helfen, würde auch für kurze Zeit root-zugang über Shell erlauben, wenn es gar nicht anders geht. 
Wäre nett wenn mir einer weiter helfen könnte. 

Gruß Tix


----------



## Dennis Wronka (28. Juni 2006)

SpamAssassin geht so:

```
perl Makefile.pl
make
make install
```
Beim ersten Befehl werden wahrscheinlich noch ein paar Module angezeigt die benoetigt werden und andere die optional sind. Diese bekommt man auf http://www.cpan.org und die werden, wenn ich mich recht erinnere, alle genauso installiert.


----------



## Tix (28. Juni 2006)

Also wenn ich ins Putty folgendes eingebe: 

"perl Makefile.pl"

kommt das hier: 

"Can't open perl script "Makefile.pl": No such file or directory"

Also wie gesagt, ich hab echt absolut keine Ahnung davon, wie das überhaupt geht. Wäre nett wenn du es ein bissel ausführlicher machen würdest. Will es nochnichtmal verstehen, hauptsache es .


----------



## Dennis Wronka (28. Juni 2006)

Kann sein, dass das File Makefile.PL heisst oder sowas.
Schau mal was im Verzeichnis rum.
Und da gibt es auch eine Hilfe.


----------



## Tix (28. Juni 2006)

Wie komme ich in die Hilfe rein? Hab echt keine Ahnung von den Klamotten

Bild vom Content des Servers liegt bei. Hat schonmal einer dran rumgefummelt aber es auch nicht geschafft.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (28. Juni 2006)

Du musst erstmal in das Source-Verzeichnis von SpamAssassin wechseln, sonst wird das nichts.


----------



## Tix (28. Juni 2006)

und wie komm ich da rein?


----------



## Dr Dau (28. Juni 2006)

Hallo!


			
				Tix hat gesagt.:
			
		

> und wie komm ich da rein?




```
cd /Pfad/zum/Verzeichnis
```
Und mit 
	
	
	



```
ls -l
```
kannst Du Dir dann den Inhalt des Verzeichnises anzeigen lassen (z.b. zur Kontrolle ob Du auch im richtigem Verzeichnis gelandet bist).

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## Dennis Wronka (29. Juni 2006)

Jetzt mal ganz ehrlich: Du solltest so schnell wie moeglich Deinen Vertrag fuer den Server kuendigen und Dich erstmal mit den Linux-Grundlagen vertraut machen. Wenn Du noch nichtmal weisst wie man ein Verzeichnis wechselt ist das schon der absolute Krisenfall.

Installier Dir erstmal Linux daheim auf einem Rechner damit Du lernen kannst damit umzugehen. Du setzt Dich doch auch nicht gleich in eine F-16 wenn Du keine Ahnung hast wie Du das Ding fliegen sollst.

In diesem Thread findest Du viele viele Links, davon sind auch einige fuer Anfaenger gedacht.


----------



## Tix (29. Juni 2006)

Aber ich hab keine Lust mich damit auseinander zu setzen, 
ich brauch ja nich mehr als dieses Programm. Also warum alles lernen wenn ich es nur einmal hinbekommen muss, kann doch gar nich so schwer sein oder?


----------



## Dennis Wronka (29. Juni 2006)

Du musst aber auch in der Lage sein den Server vernuenftig zu administrieren und Dich um Updates kuemmern. Ansonsten wirst Du am Ende wahrscheinlich mehr Probleme als Spass an der Sache haben.
Da Du von SpamAssassin sprichst wird da ja wohl ein Mail-Server laufen. Weisst Du wie Du diesen konfigurierst sodass er nicht als Spam-Schleuder missbraucht werden kann? Ich behaupte einfach mal nein. Und genau darum solltest Du Dich mit dem ganzen Kram erstmal auseinandersetzen, das kann Dir einiges an Aerger ersparen.

Nachtrag: Und wie Du SpamAssassin installieren musst duerftest Du doch mittlerweile wissen. Dr Dau ha Dir erklaert wie Du das Verzeichnis wechselst und ich hab Dir weiter oben geschrieben wie der kompiliert wird.
Anschliessend musst Du noch dafuer sorgen, dass Procmail auch die Mails dadurch schubst, denn ansonsten hast Du SpamAssassin zwar installiert, aber er macht nichts.


----------



## Tix (1. Juli 2006)

Hi,

ich habe es jetzt hinbekommen Spamassassin zu installieren, hoffe ich zumindest. Wie kann ich kontrollieren ob es wirklich installiert ist.

Ich bin nach dieser Anleitung gegangen
http://konabi.de/artikel/artikel_con...l=spamassassin

Allerdings wenn ich jetzt das ganze konfigurieren möchte, zeigt er mir in diesem Verzeichnis etc/mail/spamassassin/local.cf.

diese Datei nicht an, besser gesagt das Verzeichnis existiert gar nicht, jetzt hab ich irgendwie das Gefühl, die Installation is inne Hose gegangen


----------



## Dennis Wronka (1. Juli 2006)

Tix hat gesagt.:
			
		

> diese Datei nicht an, besser gesagt das Verzeichnis existiert gar nicht, jetzt hab ich irgendwie das Gefühl, die Installation is inne Hose gegangen


Und das kommt davon da Du Dich nicht mit der Materie beschaeftigen willst.

Es kann sein, dass Du unter /usr/etc oder gar /usr/local/etc gucken musst, je nachdem wohin SpamAssassin installiert wurde.

Im Source-Verzeichnis von SpamAssassin ist glaub ich eine Mail mit einem Test-String drin, die solltest Du mal an den Server schicken um zu gucken ob sie gefiltert wird.
Hast Du ProcMail gesagt, dass Mails durch SpamAssassin gejagt werden sollen? Wenn nicht bist Du mit der Installation eh noch nicht durch.


----------



## Tix (1. Juli 2006)

was meinst du denn mit Source-Verzeichnis von Spamassassin, da wo ich es reininstallliert habe?

Dieser Server hat vorher noch nie was von Spamassassin gehört. Das war da noch nich druff, auch keine ordner die so hießen oder so,

Habe mir ja schon einen Linux Server hier zuhause aufgesetzt und bin dabei am arbeiten, aber ich brauche das dringend für meine Job, deshalb muss ich das erstmal installiert kriegen, mit der Materie beschäftigen tue ich mich ja jetzt, nachdem du mir dazu geraten hast. 

Nein, ich habe Procmail noch nix gesagt.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (1. Juli 2006)

Das Verzeichnis das Du aus dem Archiv entpackt hast ist das Source-Verzeichnis.


----------



## Tix (1. Juli 2006)

/home/tix/Mail-SpamAssassin-3.1.1

Das ist das Verzeichnis


----------



## Dennis Wronka (1. Juli 2006)

Und darin duerfte es irgendwo eine Test-Mail geben.
Weiss jetzt nicht genau wie die heisst, ich schau mal kurz nach.

sample-spam.txt und sample-nospam.txt


----------



## Tix (1. Juli 2006)

also ich habs ins verzeichnis

/home/tix/Mail-SpamAssassin-3.1.1 installiert


----------



## Dennis Wronka (1. Juli 2006)

Ich denk mal eher, dass Du SpamAssassin dort entpackt hast.


----------



## Tix (1. Juli 2006)

in diesem verzeichnis existieren die mails aber


```
-rw-r--r--  1 tix users   145 Mar 10 20:30 BUGS
-rw-r--r--  1 tix users 11444 Mar 10 20:30 CREDITS
-rw-r--r--  1 tix users 39710 May 24 22:10 Changes
-rw-r--r--  1 tix users 10937 May 24 22:07 INSTALL
-rw-r--r--  1 tix users  1240 Mar 10 20:30 INSTALL.VMS
-rw-r--r--  1 tix users 11358 Mar 10 20:30 LICENSE
-rw-r--r--  1 tix users 10771 May 24 22:07 MANIFEST
-rw-r--r--  1 tix users  1922 Mar 10 20:30 MANIFEST.SKIP
-rw-r--r--  1 tix users 63390 Jul  1 19:31 Makefile
-rw-r--r--  1 tix users 35753 May 24 22:07 Makefile.PL
-rw-r--r--  1 tix users   165 Mar 10 20:30 NOTICE
-rw-r--r--  1 tix users 14505 Mar 10 20:30 PACKAGING
-rw-r--r--  1 tix users 12485 May 24 22:07 README
-rw-r--r--  1 tix users   927 Mar 10 20:30 STATUS
-rw-r--r--  1 tix users  3295 Mar 10 20:30 TRADEMARK
-rw-r--r--  1 tix users 12940 May 24 22:07 UPGRADE
-rw-r--r--  1 tix users  9222 Mar 10 20:30 USAGE
drwxr-xr-x  7 tix users  2048 Jul  1 19:26 blib
drwxr-xr-x  2 tix users  2048 Jul  1 19:25 build
drwxr-xr-x  2 tix users  2048 Jul  1 19:25 contrib
drwxr-xr-x  2 tix users  2048 Jul  1 19:25 ldap
drwxr-xr-x  3 tix users  2048 Jul  1 19:25 lib
drwxr-xr-x  8 tix users  2048 Jul  1 19:25 masses
-rw-r--r--  1 tix users     0 Jul  1 19:26 pm_to_blib
-rw-r--r--  1 tix users  1604 Mar 10 20:30 procmailrc.example
drwxr-xr-x  2 tix users  2048 Jul  1 19:25 rules
-rwxr-xr-x  1 tix users 41593 Jul  1 19:26 sa-learn
-rwxr-xr-x  1 tix users 41566 May 24 22:07 sa-learn.raw
-rwxr-xr-x  1 tix users 36732 Jul  1 19:26 sa-update
-rwxr-xr-x  1 tix users 36727 May 24 22:07 sa-update.raw
-rw-r--r--  1 tix users  6494 Mar 10 20:30 sample-nonspam.txt
-rw-r--r--  1 tix users   799 Mar 10 20:30 sample-spam.txt
-rwxr-xr-x  1 tix users 24585 Jul  1 19:26 spamassassin
-rwxr-xr-x  1 tix users 24503 May 24 22:07 spamassassin.raw
-rw-r--r--  1 tix users  5567 Jun  1 16:37 spamassassin.spec
drwxr-xr-x  3 tix users  2048 Jul  1 19:26 spamc
drwxr-xr-x  3 tix users  2048 Jul  1 19:26 spamd
drwxr-xr-x  2 tix users  2048 Jul  1 19:25 sql
drwxr-xr-x  3 tix users  4096 Jul  1 19:25 t
drwxr-xr-x  2 tix users  2048 Jul  1 19:25 tools
```

allerdings wenn ich which spamassassin eingebe, zeigt der mir nix an


----------



## Dennis Wronka (1. Juli 2006)

Das liegt daran, dass die im Archiv waren und dorthin entpackt wurden.


----------



## Tix (1. Juli 2006)

und was muss ich dann machen um das zu installieren, makefile etc hab ich schon geamcht


----------



## Dennis Wronka (1. Juli 2006)

Was Du machen musst hatte ich Dir vorher schon geschrieben.
Wie gesagt, es duerfte noetig sein noch ein paar andere Perl-Module zu installieren. Aber das wird Dir beim ersten Befehl gesagt.


----------



## Arne Buchwald (1. Juli 2006)

Ich bewundere deine Ausdauer, Dennis 

Bitte 
http://www.tutorials.de/forum/hosting-webserver/151570-rootserver-ja-nein.html
http://www.tutorials.de/forum/hosting-webserver/171932-rootserver-ja-oder-nein.html
http://www.tutorials.de/forum/hosting-webserver/139549-eggdrops-shell-oder-rootserver.html

*lesen, verstehen und danach _HANDELN_*. Die einzige Alternative ist die Beauftragung eines externen Administrators.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (2. Juli 2006)

Naja, ich meins halt gut mit den Leuten. Kennst mich doch Arne.


----------



## Neurodeamon (3. Juli 2006)

Arne Buchwald hat gesagt.:
			
		

> *lesen, verstehen und danach _HANDELN_*. Die einzige Alternative ist die Beauftragung eines externen Administrators.


Zum Beispiel Arne.

@Arne: Ja, Dennis hat scheinbar wieder mal einen sozialen Moment :suspekt: 
@Dennis: Das müssen wir in den Griff kriegen! Ab Morgen sitzt Du wieder auf meiner Couch und wir werden Deine Kindheit noch einmal durchkauen!!


----------



## Dennis Wronka (3. Juli 2006)

Neurodeamon hat gesagt.:
			
		

> @Dennis: Das müssen wir in den Griff kriegen! Ab Morgen sitzt Du wieder auf meiner Couch und wir werden Deine Kindheit noch einmal durchkauen!!


Aber die Stromstoesse diesmal bitte nicht ganz so heftig, letztes Mal hat das richtig weh getan.


----------



## Neurodeamon (3. Juli 2006)

@Tix:
Ich fasse mal zusammen, ich habe nochmal den Thread durchgelesen und denke das die Erklärungen vielleicht nicht einfach zu verstehen sind, für jemanden der Linux gerade mal schreiben kann 

Also, wann immer Du kannst (und nicht unbedingt spezielle Einstellungen brauchst), versuche Software als Pakete Deiner Linux-Distribution zu bekommen. RPM für Suse und Redhat, DEB für Debian, Ubuntu, usw. Wenn es kein fertiges Paket gibt, welches Dir die Installation leicht machen würde, mußt Du die Sources (also den Quelltext) herunterladen (und zwar am Besten aus dem Paketmanager Deiner Linux-Distribution). Darin befindet sich meist das "configure", welches das Makefile erstellt. Das Makefile wird vom Compiler gebraucht um das Programm von Quelltext in Maschinensprache umzuwandeln. Die "configure"-Datei hat fast immer eine Hilfeoption "configure --help", wenn Du die Einstellungen nicht verstehst, brauchst Du meist auch keine Optionen anzugeben, der Standardbefehl

```
./configure
```
sollte ausreichen. Das System wird ein paar Tests durchführen, und wenn alles da ist was das Programm braucht, wird das makefile angelegt, ansonsten gibt es Fehlermeldungen, die weiterhelfen. Anschließend wird mit

```
make (ENTER)
make install (ENTER)
```
das Programm installiert.

Bei Spamassassin ist es ein klein wenig anders. Wie bereits angegeben lädst Du es herunter, entpackst es, WECHSELST in den durch das Entpacken entstandenen Ordner, führst den bereits von Dennis angegebenen Befehl "perl Makefile.PL" aus und danach "make all install". Der Text der beim Kompilieren und Installieren an Dir vorbeirauscht verrät auch wo das Programm installiert wird. Meist in einen ordner wie /usr/bin, usr/local/bin, usw.

Beispiel:

```
# tar -xzf Mail-Spamassassin-x.xx.tar.gz
# cd Mail-Spamassassin-x.xx
# perl Makefile.PL
# make all install
```

Danach mußt Du Spamassassin in Dein Mailprogramm einbinden. Das geht entweder sehr einfach (weil der Mailserver das bereits unterstützt) oder sehr schwer, weil Du die eingehenden Mails erst Durch Spamassassin jagen mußt, der sie nach dem Überprüfen weiter an den Mailserver gibt.

Ich hoffe das ist soweit verständlich 




			
				Dennis Wronka hat gesagt.:
			
		

> letztes Mal hat das richtig weh getan.


 DAS war NICHT MEINE Schuld. Hättest Du meinen Pain-Dimmer richtig zusammengebaut wäre das nicht passiert  
Außerdem hast Du meinen Schreibtisch umgeworfen und die Blumenvase über meine Notizen geschmissen!  

Super.. jetzt darf ich mich auch noch durchleuchten lassen ;-)


----------



## Tix (3. Juli 2006)

So, das hier hab ich jetzt eingegeben, denke mal das war soweit richtig. 


```
login as: root
Using keyboard-interactive authentication.
Password:
Last login: Mon Jul  3 19:20:10 2006 from i538753d5.versanet.de
Have a lot of fun...
s15207445:~ # dir
total 5228
drwx------   6 root root    2048 Mar 30 18:54 .
drwxr-xr-x  20 root root    2048 Jul  3 08:12 ..
-rw-------   1 root root    2634 Jul  3 19:24 .bash_history
-rw-r--r--   1 root root    1124 Jan 26 11:31 .exrc
drwx------   2 root root    2048 Dec 22  2005 .gnupg
drwxr-xr-x   2 root root    2048 Mar 30 19:30 .mc
drwxr-xr-x  14 1832 1832    2048 Jul  3 19:21 Mail-SpamAssassin-3.1.1
-rw-r--r--   1 root root 4192768 Mar 11 03:42 Mail-SpamAssassin-3.1.1.tar
-rw-r--r--   1 root root 1129275 Mar 11 03:42 Mail-SpamAssassin-3.1.1.tar.gz
drwxr-xr-x   2 root root    2048 Mar 23  2005 bin
s15207445:~ # cd Mail-SpamAssassin-3.1.1
s15207445:~/Mail-SpamAssassin-3.1.1 # perl Makefile.PL
What email address or URL should be used in the suspected-spam report
text for users who want more information on your filter installation?
(In particular, ISPs should change this to a local Postmaster contact)
default text: [the administrator of that system] info@florian-bloemker.de

NOTE: settings for "make test" are now controlled using "t/config.dist".
See that file if you wish to customise what tests are run, and how.

checking module dependencies and their versions...

***************************************************************************
NOTE: the optional Mail::SPF::Query module is not installed.

  Used to check DNS Sender Policy Framework (SPF) records to fight email
  address forgery and make it easier to identify spams.


***************************************************************************
NOTE: the optional IP::Country module is not installed.

  Used by the RelayCountry plugin (not enabled by default) to determine
  the domain country codes of each relay in the path of an email.


***************************************************************************
NOTE: the optional Razor2 (version 2.61) module is not installed.

  Used to check message signatures against Vipul's Razor collaborative
  filtering network. Razor has a large number of dependencies on CPAN
  modules. Feel free to skip installing it, if this makes you nervous;
  SpamAssassin will still work well without it.

  More info on installing and using Razor can be found
  at http://wiki.apache.org/spamassassin/InstallingRazor .


***************************************************************************
NOTE: the optional Net::Ident module is not installed.

  If you plan to use the --auth-ident option to spamd, you will need
  to install this module.


***************************************************************************
NOTE: the optional IO::Socket::INET6 module is not installed.

  This is required if the first nameserver listed in your IP
  configuration or /etc/resolv.conf file is available only via
  an IPv6 address.


***************************************************************************
NOTE: the optional Archive::Tar module is not installed.

  The "sa-update" script requires this module to access tar update
  archive files.


***************************************************************************
NOTE: the optional IO::Zlib module is not installed.

  The "sa-update" script requires this module to access compressed
  update archive files.

optional module missing: Mail::SPF::Query
optional module missing: IP::Country
optional module missing: Razor2
optional module missing: Net::Ident
optional module missing: IO::Socket::INET6
optional module missing: Archive::Tar
optional module missing: IO::Zlib

warning: some functionality may not be available,
please read the above report before continuing!

Writing Makefile for Mail::SpamAssassin
Makefile written by ExtUtils::MakeMaker 6.17
s15207445:~/Mail-SpamAssassin-3.1.1 # make all install
cp spamc/spamc blib/script/spamc
/usr/bin/perl "-MExtUtils::MY" -e "MY->fixin(shift)" blib/script/spamc
cp sa-learn blib/script/sa-learn
/usr/bin/perl "-MExtUtils::MY" -e "MY->fixin(shift)" blib/script/sa-learn
cp spamassassin blib/script/spamassassin
/usr/bin/perl "-MExtUtils::MY" -e "MY->fixin(shift)" blib/script/spamassassin
cp spamd/spamd blib/script/spamd
/usr/bin/perl "-MExtUtils::MY" -e "MY->fixin(shift)" blib/script/spamd
cp sa-update blib/script/sa-update
/usr/bin/perl "-MExtUtils::MY" -e "MY->fixin(shift)" blib/script/sa-update
Manifying blib/man1/spamassassin-run.1
Manifying blib/man1/sa-learn.1
Manifying blib/man1/spamassassin.1
Manifying blib/man1/spamd.1
Manifying blib/man1/spamc.1
Manifying blib/man1/sa-update.1
Manifying blib/man3/Mail::SpamAssassin::Logger::File.3pm
Manifying blib/man3/Mail::SpamAssassin::AutoWhitelist.3pm
Manifying blib/man3/Mail::SpamAssassin::Message::Metadata.3pm
Manifying blib/man3/Mail::SpamAssassin::Plugin::AccessDB.3pm
Manifying blib/man3/Mail::SpamAssassin::Plugin::Pyzor.3pm
Manifying blib/man3/Mail::SpamAssassin::BayesStore.3pm
Manifying blib/man3/Mail::SpamAssassin::Message::Node.3pm
Manifying blib/man3/Mail::SpamAssassin::PluginHandler.3pm
Manifying blib/man3/Mail::SpamAssassin::Conf.3pm
Manifying blib/man3/Mail::SpamAssassin::Util.3pm
Manifying blib/man3/Mail::SpamAssassin::Message.3pm
Manifying blib/man3/Mail::SpamAssassin::Logger::Stderr.3pm
Manifying blib/man3/Mail::SpamAssassin::ArchiveIterator.3pm
Manifying blib/man3/Mail::SpamAssassin::Conf::Parser.3pm
Manifying blib/man3/Mail::SpamAssassin::Plugin::Razor2.3pm
Manifying blib/man3/spamassassin-run.3pm
Manifying blib/man3/Mail::SpamAssassin::BayesStore::MySQL.3pm
Manifying blib/man3/Mail::SpamAssassin::Conf::LDAP.3pm
Manifying blib/man3/Mail::SpamAssassin::Plugin::DCC.3pm
Manifying blib/man3/Mail::SpamAssassin::Plugin::SpamCop.3pm
Manifying blib/man3/Mail::SpamAssassin::Bayes.3pm
Manifying blib/man3/Mail::SpamAssassin::Plugin::WhiteListSubject.3pm
Manifying blib/man3/Mail::SpamAssassin::Plugin::DomainKeys.3pm
Manifying blib/man3/Mail::SpamAssassin::Plugin::AWL.3pm
Manifying blib/man3/Mail::SpamAssassin::Logger.3pm
Manifying blib/man3/Mail::SpamAssassin::Plugin::Hashcash.3pm
Manifying blib/man3/Mail::SpamAssassin::Plugin::AntiVirus.3pm
Manifying blib/man3/Mail::SpamAssassin::Plugin.3pm
Manifying blib/man3/Mail::SpamAssassin::Plugin::MIMEHeader.3pm
Manifying blib/man3/Mail::SpamAssassin::Plugin::ReplaceTags.3pm
Manifying blib/man3/Mail::SpamAssassin.3pm
Manifying blib/man3/Mail::SpamAssassin::BayesStore::SQL.3pm
Manifying blib/man3/Mail::SpamAssassin::Logger::Syslog.3pm
Manifying blib/man3/Mail::SpamAssassin::Plugin::SPF.3pm
Manifying blib/man3/Mail::SpamAssassin::Timeout.3pm
Manifying blib/man3/Mail::SpamAssassin::Conf::SQL.3pm
Manifying blib/man3/Mail::SpamAssassin::PerMsgStatus.3pm
Manifying blib/man3/Mail::SpamAssassin::Client.3pm
Manifying blib/man3/Mail::SpamAssassin::Util::Progress.3pm
Manifying blib/man3/Mail::SpamAssassin::PerMsgLearner.3pm
Manifying blib/man3/Mail::SpamAssassin::SQLBasedAddrList.3pm
Manifying blib/man3/Mail::SpamAssassin::Plugin::AutoLearnThreshold.3pm
Manifying blib/man3/Mail::SpamAssassin::Plugin::TextCat.3pm
Manifying blib/man3/Mail::SpamAssassin::Plugin::URIDNSBL.3pm
Manifying blib/man3/Mail::SpamAssassin::BayesStore::PgSQL.3pm
Manifying blib/man3/Mail::SpamAssassin::PersistentAddrList.3pm
Manifying blib/man3/Mail::SpamAssassin::Plugin::Test.3pm
Manifying blib/man3/Mail::SpamAssassin::DnsResolver.3pm
Manifying blib/man3/Mail::SpamAssassin::SubProcBackChannel.3pm
Manifying blib/man3/Mail::SpamAssassin::Plugin::RelayCountry.3pm
Writing /usr/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.8.6/i586-linux-thread-multi/auto/Mail/SpamAssassin/.packlist
Appending installation info to /usr/lib/perl5/5.8.6/i586-linux-thread-multi/perllocal.pod
/usr/bin/perl "-MExtUtils::Command" -e mkpath /etc/mail/spamassassin
/usr/bin/perl -MFile::Copy -e "copy(q{rules/local.cf}, q{/etc/mail/spamassassin/local.cf}) unless -f q{/etc/mail/spamassassin/local.cf}"
/usr/bin/perl -MFile::Copy -e "copy(q{rules/init.pre}, q{/etc/mail/spamassassin/init.pre}) unless -f q{/etc/mail/spamassassin/init.pre}"
/usr/bin/perl -MFile::Copy -e "copy(q{rules/v310.pre}, q{/etc/mail/spamassassin/v310.pre}) unless -f q{/etc/mail/spamassassin/v310.pre}"
/usr/bin/perl "-MExtUtils::Command" -e mkpath /usr/share/spamassassin
/usr/bin/perl -e "map unlink, </usr/share/spamassassin/*>"
/usr/bin/perl build/preprocessor -Mvars -DVERSION="3.001001" -DPREFIX="/usr" -DDEF_RULES_DIR="/usr/share/spamassassin" -DLOCAL_RULES_DIR="/etc/mail/spamassassin" -DLOCAL_STATE_DIR="/var/lib" -DINSTALLSITELIB="/usr/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.8.6" -DCONTACT_ADDRESS="info@florian-bloemker.de" -m644 -Irules -O/usr/share/spamassassin 10_misc.cf 20_advance_fee.cf 20_anti_ratware.cf 20_body_tests.cf 20_compensate.cf 20_dnsbl_tests.cf 20_drugs.cf 20_fake_helo_tests.cf 20_head_tests.cf 20_html_tests.cf 20_meta_tests.cf 20_net_tests.cf 20_phrases.cf 20_porn.cf 20_ratware.cf 20_uri_tests.cf 23_bayes.cf 25_accessdb.cf 25_antivirus.cf 25_body_tests_es.cf 25_body_tests_pl.cf 25_dcc.cf 25_domainkeys.cf 25_hashcash.cf 25_pyzor.cf 25_razor2.cf 25_replace.cf 25_spf.cf 25_textcat.cf 25_uribl.cf 30_text_de.cf 30_text_fr.cf 30_text_it.cf 30_text_nl.cf 30_text_pl.cf 30_text_pt_br.cf 50_scores.cf 60_awl.cf 60_whitelist.cf 60_whitelist_spf.cf 60_whitelist_subject.cf user_prefs.template triplets.txt languages sa-update-pubkey.txt
chmod 755 /usr/share/spamassassin
s15207445:~/Mail-SpamAssassin-3.1.1 #
```

PS: Vielen vielen Dank für deine Hilfe. Echt super das du mir hilfst obwohl ich nich so viel Ahnung von Linux habe, is aber sehr wichtig für mich.


----------



## Neurodeamon (3. Juli 2006)

Achtung!

```
optional module missing: Mail::SPF::Query
optional module missing: IP::Country
optional module missing: Razor2
optional module missing: Net::Ident
optional module missing: IO::Socket::INET6
optional module missing: Archive::Tar
optional module missing: IO::Zlib
```

Diese Perl-Module MÜSSEN installiert werden, oder Du hast ein ziemlich kastrierten Spamassassin mit dem Du nicht sehr glücklich werden wirst 

Die Perl-Module installierst Du wie folgt:

```
# perl -MCPAN -e shell
cpan> install IP::Country
cpan> install Razor2
cpan> install Net::Ident
cpan> install IO::Socket::INET6
cpan> install Archive::Tar
cpan> install IO::Zlib
cpan> exit
```

Danach sollte die Installation ohne diese Fehlermeldungen vonstatten gehen und Spamassassin sollte alle nötigen Funktionen beherrschen!


----------



## Tix (3. Juli 2006)

```
cpan> install IP::Country
CPAN: Storable loaded ok
Going to read /root/.cpan/Metadata
  Database was generated on Sun, 02 Jul 2006 22:29:27 GMT
Running install for module IP::Country
Running make for N/NW/NWETTERS/IP-Country-2.21.tar.gz
CPAN: Digest::MD5 loaded ok
CPAN: Compress::Zlib loaded ok
Checksum for /root/.cpan/sources/authors/id/N/NW/NWETTERS/IP-Country-2.21.tar.gz ok
Scanning cache /root/.cpan/build for sizes
Use of uninitialized value in chdir at /usr/lib/perl5/5.8.6/CPAN.pm line 929.
Use of chdir('') or chdir(undef) as chdir() is deprecated at /usr/lib/perl5/5.8.6/CPAN.pm line 929.
Uncompressed /root/.cpan/sources/authors/id/N/NW/NWETTERS/IP-Country-2.21.tar.gz successfully
Using Tar:/bin/tar xvf /root/.cpan/sources/authors/id/N/NW/NWETTERS/IP-Country-2.21.tar:
Couldn't untar /root/.cpan/sources/authors/id/N/NW/NWETTERS/IP-Country-2.21.tar
```

Bei der ersten Sache komm schon couldn't untar


----------



## Neurodeamon (3. Juli 2006)

@Tix: Bitte, ein bissl mehr Selbstvertrauen. Du kannst einiges auch selbst machen, Popo abwischen geht doch auch alleine, oder? 

Wenn der Fehler bei untar zu liegen scheint, und das kann man doch aus dem Log sehen, oder? Das entpacken des GZ-Archivs hat geklappt, untar klappt nicht, woran könnte das liegen? Untar ist vielleicht nicht installiert! Also, bitte überprüfe das und installiere untar falls es noch nicht installiert ist. Ansonsten könnte auch das Archiv beschädigt sein, oft hilft es später noch einmal zu probieren.

Viel Glück!
;-)


----------



## Tix (3. Juli 2006)

```
cpan> install Archive::Tar
CPAN: Storable loaded ok
Going to read /root/.cpan/Metadata
  Database was generated on Sun, 02 Jul 2006 22:29:27 GMT
Running install for module Archive::Tar
Running make for K/KA/KANE/Archive-Tar-1.29.tar.gz
CPAN: Digest::MD5 loaded ok
CPAN: Compress::Zlib loaded ok
Checksum for /root/.cpan/sources/authors/id/K/KA/KANE/Archive-Tar-1.29.tar.gz ok
Scanning cache /root/.cpan/build for sizes
Use of uninitialized value in chdir at /usr/lib/perl5/5.8.6/CPAN.pm line 929.
Use of chdir('') or chdir(undef) as chdir() is deprecated at /usr/lib/perl5/5.8.6/CPAN.pm line 929.
Uncompressed /root/.cpan/sources/authors/id/K/KA/KANE/Archive-Tar-1.29.tar.gz successfully
Using Tar:/bin/tar xvf /root/.cpan/sources/authors/id/K/KA/KANE/Archive-Tar-1.29.tar:
Couldn't untar /root/.cpan/sources/authors/id/K/KA/KANE/Archive-Tar-1.29.tar


cpan> install I0::Zlib
Warning: Cannot install I0::Zlib, don't know what it is.
Try the command

    i /I0::Zlib/

to find objects with matching identifiers.

cpan> install Archive::Tar
Running install for module Archive::Tar
Running make for K/KA/KANE/Archive-Tar-1.29.tar.gz
  MD5 Checksum was ok
Uncompressed /root/.cpan/sources/authors/id/K/KA/KANE/Archive-Tar-1.29.tar.gz successfully
Using Tar:/bin/tar xvf /root/.cpan/sources/authors/id/K/KA/KANE/Archive-Tar-1.29.tar:
Couldn't untar /root/.cpan/sources/authors/id/K/KA/KANE/Archive-Tar-1.29.tar


cpan>
```

Das hab ich ja schon probiert, ganz blöde bin ich ja zum Glück nich 
Aber es geht auch nich wenn ich zuerst das ArchiveTar installiere, denke ma das hast du gemeint. Danke übrigens für deine Geduld und deine Hilfe


----------



## Neurodeamon (4. Juli 2006)

Tix hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Das hab ich ja schon probiert, ganz blöde bin ich ja zum Glück nich
> Aber es geht auch nich wenn ich zuerst das ArchiveTar installiere, denke ma das hast du gemeint. Danke übrigens für deine Geduld und deine Hilfe


Ah, sehr schön. Wie Du an der Fehlermeldung siehst, kann er auch nicht das perl-modul aus dem Tar-Archiv holen! Denn ich meinte nicht das perl-Modul tar, sondern das Programm untar für Dein Betriebsystem! Sobald Du das installiert hast, sollte auch das entpacken der tar-Archive funktionieren 

Bei Debian installiert man es so:

```
apt-get install untar
```
Bei neueren Suse-Versionen sollte es so gehen:

```
y2pmsh isc untar
```

Es wurde schon erwähnt, aber ich möchte es noch einmal wiederholen:
Bist Du wirklich sicher das Du einen Root-Server brauchst?

Es gibt viele gute Angebote die fast jede Wunschrichtung abdecken. Auf Dich kommen noch viele neue Dinge zu die Du lernen mußt, wenn Du mit einem Root-Server arbeiten willst.
Das ist jetzt nicht böse gemeint, aber glaub mir - es ist nicht damit getan einmal die Dinge unter dem Rootserver einzurichten, Du mußt Dich um Updates und besonders um die Sicherheit kümmern!


----------

